# SRS Sioux Falls: 1 year of madness



## Beret (May 22, 2013)

I already posted a lot of this mushy parade of FB, but I'm still glowing so...

Garp and I jumped SRS again this weekend in Sioux Falls. This event was the 1 year anniversary to the day of his very first dock jumping competition, so it was a pretty special weekend for us.

One year ago, Garp sailed off the dock to hit 11'. This weekend, he was hitting the high 19's and in the past year, has accumulated multiple titles both on the dock and off, and is sitting on an all-time personal best of 20'3. He almost finished his USJCH title this weekend, falling just a few points shy and had an absolute blast. He is soaring, and I can't wait to see what the next year has in store for the both of us.

We also stopped by New Ulm this weekend to jump with Dock Dogs in the same event where he got his paws wet one year ago.

There were a lot of amazing dogs out this weekend, about 60-70 total, and some really elite jumpers among them, including an absolute rocket of a dog who won the SRS crown last year: a rescue pit bull found floating down the river named Little Bear. This dog can FLY!

G finished 7th overall and was moved into the SRS Pro Division, where he will be jumping from now on.

So... Some pictures!





































However, haha we STILL can't get this dog to jump vertical. Mostly due to... Him just not understanding the concept in the slightest... Yet 

His best effort, just flop in and bark at it until it falls into his mouth 










Speaking of barking... It has been a NOISY year of dock jumping. Patiently waiting his turn:









I am beyond proud of this dog. We're taking a little break for a while (of course I say that now haha), but we'll see you guys this fall at UKC Gateway!


----------

